# Weather 2/8 & 3/8



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Going for a walk this morning and nearly getting blown off the footpath this morning the seas look quite angry.










I can't see things calming down enough for a Saturday morning fish but what about the rest of the weekend. The BOM forecast is below 10 knots and seas under 0.5 metre. Any chance of this happening?
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised to see a few yaks out in the morning and if not tomorrow evening for sure.


----------



## Rosey3008 (Jun 21, 2013)

Where is that? It looks familiar but I can't quite pick it.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if there'll be any winter wipeouts tomorrow morning, if there's enough swell for a shore break


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley said:


> I wonder if there'll be any winter wipeouts tomorrow morning, if there's enough swell for a shore break


I think it's a matter of who or when rather than if. I practiced Andy's reverse berthing last weekend over the sand bar. Felt odd but worked a treat.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I suspect that is Andy (solatree) in the photo :lol:










In the above photo it definitely looks like a yellow yak and he is the only one in SA who has the skills to get out and in, while staying right side up. Anyone want to place a bet that over the weekend this same yellow yak goes out and comes back in with some snapper on board, bastard ;-)

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Geoffw said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there'll be any winter wipeouts tomorrow morning, if there's enough swell for a shore break
> ...


Might give that a go if I'm feeling saucy









I WANT TO BELIEVE


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> [I WANT TO BELIEVE


 :lol:

Chris you know he is  vertically challenged, that's why he is hard to see in the photo.

Chris good luck if you go but mate play it safe there only snapper (being serious). Thought you would be still at Pt. Lincoln , bad luck Re. Pt. Augusta at least you gave it a shot.

PS. I might go Sunday evening, as I am stocking year old Brown Trout tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It was a mean dump this morning! Someone rolled but you won't guess who 

I tried landing in reverse and I really liked it. No surprise waves and it was easy to punch through the ones that did appear.

Pretty quiet snapper-wise.

Tomorrow evening hey Steve? Sounds like an excuse for me to sleep in tomorrow instead and see you out there in the arvo


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley said:


> It was a mean dump this morning! Someone rolled but you won't guess who
> Is there some kind of weird justice in that? If you take the fish you gotta pay. I was lucky I didnt take any fish.
> Despite the shore dump it was lovely out. A bit lumpy but nice. Here is a pic with Squidley and Ben on the hunt.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> It was a mean dump this morning! Someone rolled but you won't guess who


  In the dark - into the kayak to head out and from nowhere, a curler right on the shore and over she goes. Check the rods, retrieve various bits and pieces including torch and net but berley has gone into the darkness. Dry hair, replace soaked beany with sun hat and off we go again. A bit wet and its 3 degrees - thank heavens for the Kokatats. One bite early - one fish. 2 cms off the mark.







Back safely paddling in backwards as usual.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's a nice fish, one of only a few caught from the sounds of things. Hope it took the edge off the swim.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > It was a mean dump this morning! Someone rolled but you won't guess who
> ...


WTF :shock:

Sorry Andy, I must of jinxed you (me bad).

Nice fish.



Zilch said:


> Anyone want to place a bet that over the weekend this same yellow yak goes out and comes back in with some snapper on board, bastard ;-)


Well at least I got this right. I do feel guilty about calling you a bastard  , considering you went for a swim. Good to know you didn't get hurt Andy.

Think I made the right choice, in tipping bucket loads of Brown Trout into two private dams. Rugged up, nice and warm and a dry beany :lol:



Will text you tomorrow Chris.

Steve


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Well braved boys, as normal solatree providing the goods 

Zilch has the right idea haha..


----------

